# 各美其美，美人之美。美美与共，天下大同。



## hx1997

各美其美，美人之美。美美与共，天下大同。

这句话大家会怎么翻译成英语呢？

我的直译：
Just as you recognize the merits of your own culture, so allow different cultures the same recognition. By doing so, we may reach the world of Great Unity.

不过我觉得这句话基本就是在说：Live and let live.


----------



## Skatinginbc

我的直译：Do good for your own good and wish good for others.  When goodness is shared, the world would turn out good.


----------



## NewAmerica

My version:

Value your own value, and that of others. With the shared value, we will share the world peacefully.


----------



## brofeelgood

If your values can co-exist with the values of others, the world will be in perfect harmony.


----------



## hx1997

谢谢三位的意见！


----------



## Skatinginbc

把我也謝進去了？不好意思，我只是在凸顯「直」譯 (from your 「我的直译」in #1), 並玩繞口令 .   看到文言文，我的「直」覺第一個反應是：美 = good 善、好.  譬如：成人之「美」(cf. 美人之「美」) 的「美」指「好事」.  "各「美」其美" 和 "獨「善」其身"  結構相當.  「美美與共」 和 「生死與共」類似，在一起體驗你的好和別人的好，你好，我好，大家都好，豈不天下大同，同樣都好了嗎？  整句還真能照我的說法理解，這就是我想「幽默」之處.


----------



## hx1997

我注意到了你用很多次 good (which is obvious)，我以为你是刻意（认真地）还原原文出现很多次“美”这一特点… Anyway.


----------



## Skatinginbc

不知我達不達意，故容我換個方式解釋.  我認為作者用這麼多個「美」，實質上就是個文字遊戲 (挺有趣的 )，結果句意模稜兩可，允許多重解釋：
各「美」其美 的「美」(verb), 你翻成 "recognize" (to show approval of, to appreciate 讚美欣賞)，是普遍的詮釋.  但其它解釋也說得通.  譬如 "to identify with" (以...為美, 認同某價值觀) 也可以.  我調皮地把「美」(verb) 解釋成 「獨善其身」的「善」(維護弄好，使完美, to keep in good condition or make better，e.g., 「美田」，使田肥沃，「美政」，使政美善), 仍能把整句說得通.  

我覺得原句就像「下雨天留客天」一樣有多重解釋，好玩有趣.


----------



## hx1997

我和你的想法差不多，我觉得“美” (verb or noun) 在这里是比较宽泛的词，所以我用 merits 来翻名词的“美”，而没有具体到价值观。不过因为我是在跨文化交际课上接触到这句话，而且这句话好像也经常被当作是文化交流的准则，所以我又加了个 culture 的限定。

动词的美我就没想到还能这样解释（使动、意动），想一想还真有道理，确实好玩。


----------



## brofeelgood

解得好。

各(美)其美，(美)人之美。: Each to (appreciate) their own virtues, and (applaud) the virtues of others.

美美与共，天下大同。: If they can co-exist, there will be harmony in the world.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Interdependence vs. coexistence:
我把「美美與共」的「與共」詮釋為「生死與共」的「與共」(see #6), 是一起經歷體驗、同舟共濟.  也就是一個 multicultural 的 melting pot (i.e., not only appreciating diversity but also forming a unity by sharing values and experiences).  大家在同一條船上，利害相連.


hx1997 said:


> 我觉得这句话基本就是在说：Live and let live.


Live and let live 只提 tolerance，未強調交流，感覺是各物 co-exist 的 salad bar (你過你的，我過我的，相安無事，但沒什麼交流).  「大同」(大家合而為一, 和平共處) 雖離不開「小異」(鼓勵小我差異)，其焦點在「同」而非「異」. 一個 multicultural 社會想凝聚一體，靠的是大我共享的價值觀，否則如一盤散沙，族群間老死不相往來.  Without common values or shared interests, tolerance has its limits and the harmony achieved through it is superficial and unsustainable.  It will eventually spark a backlash and lead to conflict, like the recent resurgence of racism and xenophobia in the US after decades of "tolerance".

我的獨特詮釋：
各美其美 = 各善其美
美人之美 = 欣賞認同別人的好處.  譬如，嘗試異國料理，好吃就幫忙推廣.  參加 gay pride parade 分享其喜氣洋洋的熱鬧.  去清真寺吃免費的 Ramadan feast (我還真的吃了好幾回), 等等. 讓別人的美來美化自己，並成人之美，如此才能醞釀「一體相連」的感受.
美美與共 = 體驗並了解你我是相輔相成, 命運拴在一起.

整句的焦點是「美」非「惡」，勸人把焦點放在別人好的一面.


----------



## hx1997

> Without common values or shared interests, tolerance has its limits and the harmony achieved through it is superficial and unsustainable. It will eventually spark a backlash and lead to conflict, like the recent resurgence of racism and xenophobia in the US after decades of "tolerance".







> 美人之美 = 欣賞認同別人的好處. 譬如，嘗試異國料理，好吃就幫忙推廣. 參加 gay pride parade 分享其喜氣洋洋的熱鬧. 去清真寺吃免費的 Ramadan feast (我還真的吃了好幾回), 等等. 讓別人的美來美化自己，並成人之美，如此才能醞釀「一體相連」的感受.


----------



## Skatinginbc

More on 各美其美 = 各善其美：

多元社會裡，各族群不能只要求別人接受，而不負起「各善其美」的責任 (改進自己，使自己更完善、更與多元社會相容).  舉個例子：回教族群之所以不幸常受歧視，原因之一是少數老鼠屎壞了一鍋粥.  原因之二是自己缺乏包容 (譬如以宗教名義歧視同性戀).  抱著自認完美的千年經書，食古不化，拒絕演進，把異己看成該死的 infidels, 己不容人，則難為他人所容.


----------

